# Moebius 1/32 FLYING SUB build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Started a new Flying Sub Build. It will feature the Voodofx Lighting kit and Paragrafx Photoetch...as well as scratch built enhancements...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Good luck and have fun. I think I have all the same parts, not sure on the lighting, and if you want to post progress shots I'd be interested in watching.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some Pictures of the interior work already completed. Still more to be done.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Looks awesome!! :thumbsup: :. A classic indeed and Mobius did it justice!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic paint job. Great attention to details. While we are on the subject of the flying Sub from Moebius, and like most kit builders who are not interested in buying the Flying Sub a second time for just the figures, can someone tell me if Fujimi's 1/32 scale figures are of the proper size for the Flying Sub. They happen to be in a sitting position.:wink2:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, your work almost makes me cry it's so good!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful work, Mark, as always. Looks like a bit of a parking problem going on there. Maybe they need to use the Valet lot...


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Beautiful!

Alien


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Chrisisall said:


> Mark, your work almost makes me cry it's so good!


When you see his _Jupiter 2_ and _1:350 TOS Enterprise_, you'll cry! His tool box...has things I bet you could not imagine...some ungodly expensive airbrush equipment, Dremel and other motorized tools...RTV and resin, boxes of model parts...I'm speculating here.

Scale lighting is a specialty of his. Using resistors, he pads down the light to a more realistic level. Mark _is_ a Master Modeler!

Doug


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Radiodugger said:


> Mark _is_ a Master Modeler!


Doug, I've been aware of THAT for some years now! When I first saw his J2 build my jaw dropped...:surprise:


----------



## Josellas (May 20, 2004)

I like your clean wonderful work. You put so many modelers on the track to see what sort of jobs one may do on a model. Well done Mark.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Subtacular! :thumbsup:


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job .... as always. Do you plan on making any SFX sequences with it? You've had such amazing results with the Jupiter 2, the Space Pod, and the Proteus .... isn't it
time to do something with the Flying Sub?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

pob63 said:


> Nice job .... as always. Do you plan on making any SFX sequences with it? You've had such amazing results with the Jupiter 2, the Space Pod, and the Proteus .... isn't time to do something with the Flying Sub?


Thanks!

Yes indeed I DO plan on filming effects sequences with the Flying sub and Seaview.

However it will be in the near future,:wink2:


----------

